# Stihl KMA 135R electric Kombi head mini-review



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So this is the Stihl Kombi battery powered unit. I relaxed a KM 131 with it, and got a battery powered blower by them. I have a video but can't post it.

TL;dr - it's awesome!

I edged 9 driveways, some that had never had an edge or at least not in a year or two. Driveways and edges of the sidewalk and by the road. Then I switched the battery to the blower and blew off 8 of them before the battery ran out. (It's a 7 amp hour battery)

The torque is as good *or better than* the KM 131. It had no problem with Bermuda, zoysia, or centipede grasses, some several inches over the sidewalk. Didn't even bog down.

It's MUCH quieter. I'm not the guy who wears hearing protection, but it's really nice to not have your ears ringing after running equipment for awhile. It's just basically the noise of the edger spinning.

In fact I like it so much, I'm contemplating getting another battery, and the Stihl battery powered mower. It charged back up completely in like 60-90 minutes while I was doing other things, and I went and re-edged a few that had stragglers left behind, and thoroughly blew off my property and one or two others in the neighborhood, and still had like a quarter to a half of a battery.

Assuming you had enough batteries to last the day, this would 100% hold up to commercial use.

As a homeowner and lawn nerd, one battery will always be plenty when I'm just doing my own house.

I still have to try out the bed definer and the chainsaw etc - but I imagine the results will be the same.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

That's awesome! I have been looking into buying it for few weeks but I can't find it available anywhere.

I want to also buy the Bed Redefiner attachment which I believe it's the same attachment for the gas powered one.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

You're correct, it's the same attachment as for the gas.

I asked them order it for me at two local Stihl dealers. It came in at both &#128514;

I think it was around $359 plus tax I want to say.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> You're correct, it's the same attachment as for the gas.
> 
> I asked them order it for me at two local Stihl dealers. It came in at both 😂
> 
> I think it was around $359 plus tax I want to say.


 Nice! I think it will be available next week in my area. Crossing fingers!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

LawnSolo said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > You're correct, it's the same attachment as for the gas.
> ...


It should be. Just ask them to order it for you.


----------



## Juliecat4 (Apr 11, 2021)

The bed redefiner is a game-changer!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Juliecat4 said:


> The bed redefiner is a game-changer!


For sure. I haven't tried it on the electric yet, but soon. I have some beds to define.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Where are the pictures?! :lol:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Just to clarify, the Stihl Electric Kombi head unit works with ALL the Kombi attachments that work with the gas engines?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

LawnSolo said:


> That's awesome! I have been looking into buying it for few weeks but I can't find it available anywhere.
> 
> I want to also buy the Bed Redefiner attachment which I believe it's the same attachment for the gas powered one.


So quick update. I did 100-200 ft of bed defining, a driveway edge, and blowoff, and that was about 3/4 of a battery. The bed redefiner definitely uses more battery. It's *pretty* good with the electric, and its been awhile since I've used it with the gas. I can't tell if maybe I was paying too close of attention, forgot how it used to run, or was chopping through too much grass that had grown into the beds, but I'd say at worst, its at least 75% as good with the electric as the gas. There were a couple of times where I had to make a second pass, but that was about it.

I think when money allows I will definitely add a second battery. For most people one is probably plenty, but I tend to help neighbors out when I take stuff out to do my own yard, so I burn through the battery pretty quick.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> So quick update. I did 100-200 ft of bed defining, a driveway edge, and blowoff, and that was about 3/4 of a battery. The bed redefiner definitely uses more battery. It's *pretty* good with the electric, and its been awhile since I've used it with the gas. I can't tell if maybe I was paying too close of attention, forgot how it used to run, or was chopping through too much grass that had grown into the beds, but I'd say at worst, its at least 75% as good with the electric as the gas. There were a couple of times where I had to make a second pass, but that was about it.
> 
> I think when money allows I will definitely add a second battery. For most people one is probably plenty, but I tend to help neighbors out when I take stuff out to do my own yard, so I burn through the battery pretty quick.


I'm very close to buy one this week.

I'm planning to use the Echo bed redefiner blade with the KMA 135R one.
I have been reading the Echo blade does a better job than the Stihl one but the Stihl motor is better 

May I ask which battery model are you using?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

AP 300S for the battery.

Do you have some kind of adapter for Echo tools on a Kombi head?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Juliecat4 said:
> 
> 
> > The bed redefiner is a game-changer!
> ...


Please let us know when you do, I'm on the fence about going EGo or springing for the Stihl now that they have an electric KM with an on-board battery option.

EDIT: I see you done did it!


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> AP 300S for the battery.
> 
> Do you have some kind of adapter for Echo tools on a Kombi head?


AP 300S is what I'm aiming for 

No, I do not have any adapter. I learned the Echo blade fits in the Kombi head just fine by adding an extra washer.

From another site :mrgreen: 
I'm not sure I can share the link here.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Just to clarify, the Stihl Electric Kombi head unit works with ALL the Kombi attachments that work with the gas engines?


All Kombi attachments have always "fit" all Kombi powerheads. The amount of available power has always been the limiting factor. If the KMA135 will run the redefiner, that's just about the most demanding application. The curved shaft trimmer is not recommended for the big powerheads, probably due to the flex cable driveshaft.

One big advantage to some of these systems, like the Stihl, is the ability to use either a gas OR electric powerhead. For about the same cost of a spare AP300S battery and charger, you could hang a KM131R on the wall. :lol: Their electric options are very expensive but Stihl's attachment quality and variety is unmatched IMO. The previous model, KMA130R, was a backpack or hip-pack battery system only and used a short cord to connect. That was a no-go for me, especially at the very premium price tag.

If things like the quality of hedge trimmer blades matter to you, there just is no other. In my personal shopping journey, I've found myself trying to talk myself OUT of Stihl by saying I'll save enough upfront/use common batteries with my tools/like the handheld blower better to put up with merely average hedge trimmer blades. :bd:

But it's $700 to get into one of these things and that doesn't include a single tool! :shock:

And that's my chief gripe. The cost to get into the platform is astronomical. Once you have a couple batteries, you're good. But they make it so dang hard to not consider EGo as an alternative. $480 and you get their version, powerhead, both the edger and the strimmer, plus a 5Ah battery and charger included.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I sold my gas KM 131 for $200 and paid $359 for the electric head. I already had all the tools.

The battery was pricey.,. But I made the conversion because I blew up my backpack blower. So I spent $600 on a battery system and blower and charger, versus $500 on NIST a backpack blower, then another $159 to convert the power head.

Well worth it


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

LawnSolo said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > AP 300S for the battery.
> ...


PM it to me, that looks gangster! I thought you meant the whole attachment was an echo one.

I kind of have an issue with the bed redefiner because I used to do it commercially, and the only person I used it for, was very picky and I couldn't stand her 😂


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@MasterMech its also build quality and ease of access to spare parts. Stihl is commercial grade, like many of our mowers (but not mine).

I used to have a landscaping business, so I already had all the attachments. For me I was gonna sell it and get EgoPower stuff, and did the math and realized Stihl had an electric power head and didn't have to anymore.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> @MasterMech its also build quality and ease of access to spare parts. Stihl is commercial grade, like many of our mowers (but not mine).
> 
> I used to have a landscaping business, so I already had all the attachments. For me I was gonna sell it and get EgoPower stuff, and did the math and realized Stihl had an electric power head and didn't have to anymore.


My only objection is the price. I'm a big fan of most Stihl products. Did I mention I love their hedge trimmer blades? :lol:


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


PM sent :mrgreen:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > @MasterMech its also build quality and ease of access to spare parts. Stihl is commercial grade, like many of our mowers (but not mine).
> ...


I absolutely love trimming shrubs. I totally get it. Getting to keep mine was a bonus  too bad it's like $45+ to get them sharpened! I need to thoroughly clean and oil them.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


I actually have a Stihl USG sharpening machine, but not the tooling needed for hedgetrimmer blades. I used it for saw chain, and love it for that. With the right attachments, it could be used to sharpen hedge trimmer blades, and the power rotary scissor blades.

I do both by hand, as I'm only doing my own. Flat mill file to touch them up. Moderate surgery can be done with a die grinder and cut-off wheel if you're in a hurry. :lol:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@MasterMech I tried really hard to learn how to sharpen chainsaw chains, as I'm really good at dulling them quickly.

Maybe I should google this contraption you're talking about.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Where are the pictures?! :lol:


@SCGrassMan


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Where are the pictures?! :lol:
> ...


I can do ya one better, I took video of me using the edger with the new power head. And if I ever figure out how to make it a proper video on my laptop I'll upload it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

@SCGrassMan 
I got the unit 
Battery took about an hour to charge.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@LawnSolo nice! Let me know how you like it.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

Is their any difference in power between this and the kma 130? I notice the 135 says not to use the brush cutter attachment, interesting.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Chuuurles said:


> Is their any difference in power between this and the kma 130? I notice the 135 says not to use the brush cutter attachment, interesting.


I was comparing it to the KM 131? 141? Whatever the top of the line gas head was. In most instances, it feels like it has more torque than the gas. There are a very few instances like cutting a fresh edge on an unedged lawn that I have to make a second pass or it bogs down, but I had those things with the gas as well. 90% of the time with the bed redefiner I feel like it had more than enough power, and again I may just be paying more attention than with the gas.

I will say the redefiner kills the battery quicker. I haven't yet tried the chainsaw or the hedge trimmers but I expect similar results. I couldn't be happier with anything about it except for the price.

I don't have a brush trimmer, but I have a landscaping blade, and it's at least as good if not better than the gas.

The sound is also much quieter.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@LawnSolo how you liking it?


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:



> @LawnSolo how you liking it?


I haven't used it yet but I like it :lol:

I should be using it pretty soon once we have mulch delivered within few days.

I have the Echo blade BTW. That thing is a bulldozer. I think it will fit just fine.

I will post pictures once I get that bad boy working


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice. Yeah I will probably retro fit one of those when it's time to change the blade.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

thanks so much @SCGrassMan !


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Chuuurles said:


> thanks so much @SCGrassMan !


Most welcome!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

LawnSolo said:


> @SCGrassMan
> I got the unit
> Battery took about an hour to charge.


Is that the AL300 or AL500 charger?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Chuuurles said:


> Is their any difference in power between this and the kma 130? I notice the 135 says not to use the brush cutter attachment, interesting.


The only warning I saw was not to use it with the FSB-KM curved shaft trimmer. The FS-KM brush cutter should be fine. (And now we're into the weeds on Stihl Alphabet soup.... :lol

That's likely due to the curved shaft trimer head being a direct drive, no gear reduction, coupled to a flex-cable driveshaft.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > @SCGrassMan
> ...


AL300


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> > Is their any difference in power between this and the kma 130? I notice the 135 says not to use the brush cutter attachment, interesting.
> ...


thank you for catching this! Now I just need to decide gas vs the 135R and i think i am leaning electric, i won't feel so bad for the neighbours.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

As you can see I just made my decision. When I called this morning they had 3 units in stock I and I grabbed the last one this aft  . I will provide feedback here once I get a chance to play.



Excited to try out the blower for smaller jobs when the backpack is overkill or awkward!


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Chuuurles said:


> As you can see I just made my decision. When I called this morning they had 3 units in stock I and I grabbed the last one this aft  . I will provide feedback here once I get a chance to play.
> 
> 
> 
> Excited to try out the blower for smaller jobs when the backpack is overkill or awkward!


Congrats! 

Just a cool little video to keep for the future


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

13/16ths drill bit huh?


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> 13/16ths drill bit huh?


 :lol:


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

Just had a play. I need to learn how to use this properly but that was fun! I was worried about roots but the 135 has plenty of torque.

quick video showing the redefiner in action.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Chuuurles said:


> Just had a play. I need to learn how to use this properly but that was fun! I was worried about roots but the 135 has plenty of torque.
> 
> quick video showing the redefiner in action.


Nice! I saw a video of this guy (can't find it right now) and he went first vertical like you did but then he did a second pass by tilting it few degrees to make a cleaner cut.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

Nice thank you @LawnSolo that makes sense will give it a try tomorrow. It rained all morning and the ground was a bit sloppy still, which probably doesn't help either eh ? I am a total noob.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It's hard to describe, but you have to kind of dig the edge of the took closest to you in some, and drag the tool.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

Quick demo of the powerseep in action. Bought it to remove gravel from my dads lawn in the spring after snow plow season, I'll test that soon.

https://youtube.com/shorts/guchlqfkl6U?feature=share


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Chuuurles said:


> Nice thank you @LawnSolo that makes sense will give it a try tomorrow. It rained all morning and the ground was a bit sloppy still, which probably doesn't help either eh ? I am a total noob.


Yeah damp soil is no good it will clog up the works and also not look good. The drier the better.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I gave it a quick run just to check while I get mulch delivered. The pictures makes no justice but I'm extremely impressed.

No more shovels for me. Makes mulch edging super easy.

I did the first cut vertical then I tilted it a little bit to expand the cut.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> 13/16ths drill bit huh?


I can tell you from experience; don't use a drywall screw for the blade stop hole. I sheared one off inside the housing torquing in the blade :lol:

To stihl's credit, the tool still works just fine. I guess it must have completely chewed up the screw inside the housing


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Lawn Noob said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > 13/16ths drill bit huh?
> ...


But drywall screws are always available in every drawer 😂


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Lawn Noob said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > 13/16ths drill bit huh?
> ...


That's why I use the Torx head decking screws, because I'm a pro 😂

Or, a small screwdriver or Allen key.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

upadte on the power sweep. I lent it to my friend with a 350 foot gravel driveway. He said it took him 4 batteries (Ap300S) with a run time of 45-50 mins each to clean all the gravel off his turf, he was extremely impressed.


----------



## Nevers (Mar 14, 2021)

I have been trying to get my hands on one of these but they seem to be on back order at the moment.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Nevers said:


> I have been trying to get my hands on one of these but they seem to be on back order at the moment.


Unobtanium here as well.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Nevers said:
> 
> 
> > I have been trying to get my hands on one of these but they seem to be on back order at the moment.
> ...


Any Stihl dealer should be able to get them within a couple of days. If you wanna make a trip down to Charleston I know for a fact they can get them here.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I finally was able to give the bed redefiner some heavy usage and I was pretty impressed granted that it doesn't go deep but it's good enough to save me from using a shovel.

Also the battery is a beast.

After I took the picture, I went ahead and cleaned up the cut with the weed trimmer.

Also I found myself cleaning up the blade every few minutes as the ground was still somewhat wet but I was not going to wait any longer that day


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@LawnSolo looks good man! I gotta get out there and do mine. I end up doing everybody else's yard and NOT my own. I cemented a post in for my hose reel that I got a couple of weeks ago and haven't taken out of the box. Time to knock that project out!


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> @LawnSolo looks good man! I gotta get out there and do mine. I end up doing everybody else's yard and NOT my own. I cemented a post in for my hose reel that I got a couple of weeks ago and haven't taken out of the box. Time to knock that project out!


Soulmates! 

I did the post project as well for my Hoselink



I did mulching and the whole nine yards for my in-laws and neglected my mulching projects. This week I decided it was me-time 

This thing rocks. I wonder how it will be with the Echo blade that I bought.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@LawnSolo you're gonna regret that plebeian 4x4 instead of a beautiful 6x6!

Looks good though.

My garden also badly needs weeding, it's a mess. So today I dug a hole in the sun and put a tree in it for the little old lady across the street.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

@SCGrassMan Lol! I quickly realized I should had gone with the 6x6 but I think the 4x4 will do just fine "for now"


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

LawnSolo said:


> @SCGrassMan Lol! I quickly realized I should had gone with the 6x6 but I think the 4x4 will do just fine "for now"


My prior hose reel is attached to two 4x4s with a cross beam between them. At the time they didn't have the 6x6 single post kit.

I was worried I didn't put this post in right, but after leaving it overnight it's good and solid.

Time to do some work on my own yard this week!


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

@SCGrassMan Stay on target


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Great reference. I use it frequently with my brothers lol.


----------

